# nose jabbing



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Anyone have any thoughts on why my male jabs his nose into the side of my females head? they will be next to each other and all of a sudden he pokes her in the head with his nose, not gentle either, she gives him a dirty look and walks away.

I have let them start hanging out more and more together, but every once in a while Capone jabs Babs in the side of the head.

We took Capone to Pit Bull Awareness Day yesterday, he did great, a little overly excited, maybe because there were at least a hundred dogs. Next week is his first class of obedience training, lets hope he can control himself.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

It sounds to me like it could be a few different things. My first guess would be that it is Capones way of trying to gain some form of dominance. Another guess would be that he is trying to be playful but is a little stronger than he expects. It could also just be a "love tap" kind of thing.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

With my lot, that would be one way to try and get one of the others to play. They also bop each other on the head with their paws, "wrap" their mouths around the others head/muzzle while making gurgling growling sounds and Scotty has been known to grab a toy (especially the boing ball) to poke the others in the face or side with. Most of the times, this thwapping gets a game started (even if it's only couch potato wrestling), occassionally the twapped will just move away, but there are those few times when someone gets snapped at. But all of my pups are fairly young.


----------

